# finished new outfeed / assembly table



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

finished new outfeed / assembly table this weekend.
Dimensions are 46" long x 26" deep and 36 3/8" tall on 3 1/2" casters
I chose this size as I've had this 1" thick piece of butcher block laying around 4 years.
I added Rocklers t-track system and there is one shelf in it that is high enough for the
dust collection from the table saw. I also added my Wilton wood vise on one corner.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice, Randy! You'll get good use out of that. 

David


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good job, Randy.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great job Randy. Bet it will make life in the shop so much easier. I like how you mitered the T-slot also


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job. I believe an outfeed table is a necessary safety item on a table saw. It helps to avoid the need to lean over the saw blade when you finish a cut.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Way too nice to work on, Randy.


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

This is a wonderful idea. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Great multi use shop project. I wish I had the room for one like this.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

My outfeed table folds, but is usable for light projects. I would rather have one like yours, nice and heavy with hold-downs. My fold down table has 1x3 trussing underneath so it's solid, and two legs that fold down and are adjustable for height. I used part of a Rockler hardware kit to attach hold the other side to the saw, which allows me to remove the table if I need to. I have my compressor on a small platform under the outfeed table--floor space is precious in my shop.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice. N


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Looks great... I like the T-tracks in it.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Nice job. I believe an outfeed table is a necessary safety item on a table saw. It helps to avoid the need to lean over the saw blade when you finish a cut.


My father-in-law was ripping some 1x's to make a door jamb - a small portable TS, and he was using a couple of cardboard boxes stacked on top of each other as an outfeed support. Guess you can tell where this story is going ......... One board drooped a little more than the previous, bumped into the top box and knocked it off the pile and the board started to lift off the table. He grabbed it and, fortunately, missed most of it and luckily only took a little bite out of the edge of his palm. A co-worker did something similar and wasn't so lucky lost part of one finger and partial use of another due to tendon damage.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Ouch, makes me tingle all over. Tom

This table looks really nice, and will double for assembly too.
Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That makes me tingle too Tom. My first table saw was that old aluminum topped Craftsman 1hp direct drive and I remember lots of times leaning over the blade trying to keep what I was cutting from falling off the end. The saw didn't have much table behind the blade which made it worse. Even a fold up one like DRT says he has is a big improvement over nothing at all.


----------

